# My rabbit dogs are missing



## Jody Hawk (Sep 1, 2009)

I was leaving for work this morning when I saw Velvet running around in the back yard. I went to put her back in the pen and Molly came running up. I got those two back but the other four are gone including Lil' Bit.  I found where they got out. They all have collars with my phone number so hopefully they will show up. My wife has been home sick for the past two days so she's been riding around every hour or so looking for them.


----------



## joe wiechec (Sep 1, 2009)

Mine did that about 4 yrs ago a couple times it took three or for days for them to get back home.
Hope you find them soon.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Sep 1, 2009)

Man hate to hear that, Hope they come home soon.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 1, 2009)

hate to hear that Jody , hope they show back up soon ....


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 1, 2009)

Give them a couple days.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Sorry...*

Definitely give them a couple days.

They are likely running or in someones yard by now.

With collars on them I hope the person they wander up on calls you.

Good luck!!


----------



## Jasper (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm sure they'll be back. But I'd be worried sick as I'm sure you are. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 1, 2009)

*Rabbit Track Everywhere```````````````````````````````````````` `````````````>*

Jody anything I can do, for you?

keep us posted, they will be runing somewhere close by. 

Keep looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`>


----------



## zman (Sep 1, 2009)

good lucky jody. i hate that for you...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 1, 2009)

14 hours later and not a sign of them.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 1, 2009)

*Rabbit Track Everywhere```````````````````````````````````````` `````````````>*

Jody, they will show up, I will keep you in my Prayers!

I know how you feeling right now!

Keep Looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 1, 2009)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Jody, they will show up, I will keep you in my Prayers!
> 
> I know how you feeling right now!
> 
> ...



Thanks DR. That puppy I got from you is one of the ones missing. I had high hopes for her, she was really running well.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 1, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> Our outdoors bible study group meets tomorrow night I'll get them all to say a prayer for you dogs to return.



Thanks Blaine and everyone else for the encouraging words. Maybe they'll show up tomorrow.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 1, 2009)

man....this makes me sick to my stomach....They are your dogs but ive spent so much time with them that I have a bond with them as well.....Especially lil bit....


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG!  My heart sank when I read it!  I freak out every time my dogs run out of ear range I can imagine what your going through! They & you will be in my prayers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2009)

Ease your mind bro Jody, they'll  be back!!


----------



## Killa (Sep 1, 2009)

man just have a lil faith


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 2, 2009)

*Rabbit Track Everywhere```````````````````````````````````````` `````````````>*

Jody, let us know somthing today either way, we will keep you all in our Prayers.

I feel certain, they will be showing up soon!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2009)

Dang Jody, that sure is frustrating, I'm sure they'll find their way back home. Keep thinking positive.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 2, 2009)

Hate to hear this Jody  They'll all be back safe and sound before yanno it!!   will say a prayer for ya!


----------



## Beagle Boy (Sep 2, 2009)

Jody,

This happened to me once, too. Gone for two straight days!!! I was so sick to my stomach. 

Anyway, had a man call about one of the dogs and the others showed up two days later. I believe they'll be back today or tomorrow. Just keep some feed out there for them in case they show up when you're not there. Put a jacket down, too.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 2, 2009)

*Rabbit Track Everywhere```````````````````````````````````````` `````````````>*

Jody, let us know somthing before, bet time or I will not sleep well tonight!

About time for them to be looking for some food and their own Kennel, beds.

You have been in my Prayers and will continue to be, untill  they are Safe and Sound back home.

Keep Looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 2, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Give them a couple days.



..or three days.  Hang in there...


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 2, 2009)

Hopefully thet will all show up safe and sound soon!


----------



## Nitro (Sep 2, 2009)

Jody, I hope you find em- or they find their way home. 

I'll be keeping an eye out up this way.


----------



## Randy8216 (Sep 2, 2009)

i lost my deer dogs once and didn't get them back until eight days of worrying a park ranger called and said they were running in a game preserve 8 miles away they were skinny as a rail but they made it home and we all hope your do too


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 2, 2009)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Jody, let us know somthing before, bet time or I will not sleep well tonight!
> 
> About time for them to be looking for some food and their own Kennel, beds.
> 
> ...



I just talked to Jody and he still hasn't heard from them....


----------



## 281 (Sep 2, 2009)

Jody i hope they show up.i know how you feel they get attached to you.i'llspend the night in the woods if i cant find one of mine.


----------



## mattellis2 (Sep 2, 2009)

one of mine went missing for a week one time.  i figured he was gone for good, but he showed up one morning at 3:00 am on the back porch.  he was skinny, tired, and covered with ticks, but at least he came back.  

i hope yours find their way home too.

-matt


----------



## ultramag (Sep 2, 2009)

I have been thinking about them today and have been praying that they come home soonKeep thinking positive Jody


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 2, 2009)

No sign of them yet. I just made a sign and posted it at the end of my street. Hopefully someone will see the sign that has seen the dogs.


----------



## bigrob82 (Sep 2, 2009)

man i hate to hear that they will show up they know where they live i will also make some phone calls to people around there and have them look around for you


----------



## p&y finally (Sep 2, 2009)

Jody, I go to church with some folks that live on H.D. Atha. Pretty much straight across the street and thru the woods from your house. I got the word out to them tonight too so hopefully somebody will find them or better yet they find you. Still hopeing and praying they find there way home


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 2, 2009)

Jerry told me tonight that he is gonna get out and look for them in the morning Jody.....


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 2, 2009)

I hate to hear that. Good luck to you in finding your dogs!


----------



## Nitro (Sep 2, 2009)

Jody, I will pitch in on Th or Fr if you PM me some places to check..... I am happy to come down and help.....


----------



## wildlands (Sep 2, 2009)

Man I sure was hoping that by the time I got to log on tonight that they would have showed back up. Praying that they do soon.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 3, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Jody, I will pitch in on Th or Fr if you PM me some places to check..... I am happy to come down and help.....



Andy,
Thanks for thinking of me but they could be anywhere by now. They've been gone for two days now without a sign of them.  All of them have my name and number on their collars. Just hoping that they'll show up at someone's house who will be kind enough to call me. I put a sign out at the end of my street last night too. My worst fear is that someone picked them up, trashed my collars and kept the dogs. I miss them all but I sure do want Lil' Bit home.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 3, 2009)

I just got a voice mail from a fellow at 3 am this morning, he saw my sign and said three of them were at the intersection of H.D.Atha Road and Ammons Bridge Road. (Don't know what I was thinking but I left my phone in here in the kitchen and didn't hear it) That's a half mile from my house as the crow flies. I have to work again today. If any of y'all have the time to ride out this way and look for them, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## zman (Sep 3, 2009)

jody  i hope you find them. at least someone has spotted them close to your house. good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Sep 3, 2009)

Sounds like you may be getting close to finding them.  Praying that you find them soon.
I believe I was there when you took that pic of Lil Bit.


----------



## Hoyt man (Sep 3, 2009)

wish I still lived in Ga. jody id be helpin look for em. I have faith you'll find them soon.. at least you know no one has picked them up and trashed the collars. we will be praying for you. keep us posted


----------



## Jasper (Sep 3, 2009)

Jody,

I'd go there if I had time today, but don't. Sure hope you get em back!


----------



## ultramag (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey Jody
I rode  looking for them today..I stopped and talked to several people on the streets around you and i put a flyer at Countryside animal hospital and at the Texaco in Jersey..alot of people stop at that store in Jersey and the missing beagles flyer is right at the front door..Hopefully someone will call you soon..Still praying for you my friend
Ultramag


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 3, 2009)

ultramag said:


> Hey Jody
> I rode  looking for them today..I stopped and talked to several people on the streets around you and i put a flyer at Countryside animal hospital and at the Texaco in Jersey..alot of people stop at that store in Jersey and the missing beagles flyer is right at the front door..Hopefully someone will call you soon..Still praying for you my friend
> Ultramag



Yeah Jerry, I got your message. Called you back but no answer. I appreciate you taking the time to ride up here and look for them. Still no sign of them though.


----------



## zman (Sep 5, 2009)

jody, any luck on the dogs?


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 5, 2009)

*Rabbit Track Everywhere```````````````````````````````````````` `````````````>*

O.K. Hawk, am I going too have to come over there and find those hounds for you?

They should have gone to someones house for Food by now. Get in the area they the fellow last seen them and go from door too door, asking and leave a Reward Offered, note, on the doors of No one is home!!

People will, go to great lengths, to get them back too their owners if there is a Reward!

Over the years  I have payed a good bit, for the return of my hounds, in fact that should be on your Dogs, name tag. REWARD~

Good Luck and you are still in my Prayers.
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 5, 2009)

Had a call from a lady right here at me this morning and said she had a dog with a orange collar hanging around her house for several days but she hadn't seen it since Thursday. It was Lil' Bit from what she described. She said the dog wouldn't  let them catch it. I walked behind her house and called but nothing. I've got 6 signs out at intersections around here and put about 25 flyers on mail boxes. I've been out all morning looking for them.

Yesterday, I had a call from a lady that said she thought she saw them 5 miles from my house but that turned out to be someone else's beagles that they were running. I haven't given up yet.


----------



## zman (Sep 5, 2009)

good luck man. i hate this for you.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 5, 2009)

Just had another call from a lady who said she saw one running around on Ammons Bridge Road. I took off up there but it wasn't one of mine. This was the biggest beagle I've ever seen, that thing must have weighed 60 pounds !!!!!!!!!


----------



## brooke81 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Beagles*

Jody,
Sorry to hear about your dogs, maybe they will show up soon.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 5, 2009)

*Rabbit Track Everywhere```````````````````````````````````````` `````````````>*

Jody, try to find out Who the fellows were that was running their hounds! Even if they were five miles, sometimes they will hear other dogs runing and go too them! Need any information you can get, it getting time for them to show up at peoples house, they getting ready for food.

keep looking they are still around. 

Keep Looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 5, 2009)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Jody, try to find out Who the fellows were that was running their hounds! Even if they were five miles, sometimes they will hear other dogs runing and go too them! Need any information you can get, it getting time for them to show up at peoples house, they getting ready for food.
> 
> keep looking they are still around.
> 
> ...



DR,
P&Y Finally talked to him yesterday. He hadn't seen anything. I'm about to head out to put more flyers on mail boxes.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 5, 2009)

*Rabbit Track Everywhere```````````````````````````````````````` `````````````>*

SURE WOULD LIKE TO HEAR A  GOOD  REPORT JODY!

Let us know if you have found your hounds or not?

You will be in our Prayers !
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 6, 2009)

Fancy and Misty are home, still praying for De and Lil' Bit.


----------



## ABAC33 (Sep 6, 2009)

That's best news i heard all day.  The other 2 will be back any time now.  Just don't give up.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 6, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Fancy and Misty are home, still praying for De and Lil' Bit.





man I hope the other 2 show up soon!!!


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hope they show up soon Jody, I know how much they meen to you.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 6, 2009)

Good luck finding them Jody.  I hope they make it back soon.  I know they're missing you right now as well.


----------



## joe wiechec (Sep 6, 2009)

How many ticks have you pulled off of them?


----------



## Nitro (Sep 6, 2009)

Good News Jody!!

I hope the other wayward pups show up soon.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 6, 2009)

*Rabbit Track Everywhere```````````````````````````````````````` `````````````>*

O.K. Man I been waiting for that Good News, for a week, it seems!!

Did you fine these two together?  I bet the others are not that Far Away. Just keep looking they somewhere near by, usually they stay together, pretty much.

Keep Looking Up!'
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## p&y finally (Sep 6, 2009)

Glad you got 2 back Jody. Sorry i missed your call, i had my phone on silent at church and never did turn it back on. I did hear your voice mail though and with them being that close to where Lil Bit was seen im sure the others will show up anytime.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 6, 2009)

Make sure you call the animal shelters around there...I found one of my hounds at one a couple years ago..He was gone for a week..Apparently,they dont look and try to read the numbers on the BRIGHT ORANGE COLLARS


----------



## zman (Sep 6, 2009)

good new jody. keeping hope the other two show up..


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 6, 2009)

O.K.
Jody, about time for you to tell us that All Hounds are Present and Accounted For!!

Keep Looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Sep 7, 2009)

Good news!  The rest will surely show up soon!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm at work but just got a call from a fellow at 9:05 am saying one was walking down the side of H.D.Atha Road. If any of y'all are up that way, I'd appreciate it if you would look for them.


----------



## contender* (Sep 7, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> I'm at work but just got a call from a fellow at 9:05 am saying one was walking down the side of H.D.Atha Road. If any of y'all are up that way, I'd appreciate it if you would look for them.



That's how I found one of mine that went missing. Two of them ran off during a thunderstorm.  One came back about three days later the other was gone for nearly 2 1/2 weeks. One of my neighbors was riding the gravel roads looking at deer and saw him walking along the road. He was skinny and looked like someone had beat him up but he was happy to get home. Hope they turn up soon.


----------



## redtick (Sep 7, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> I'm at work but just got a call from a fellow at 9:05 am saying one was walking down the side of H.D.Atha Road. If any of y'all are up that way, I'd appreciate it if you would look for them.



 Glad to hear the good news Jody maybe the others will be found soon.


----------



## p&y finally (Sep 7, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> I'm at work but just got a call from a fellow at 9:05 am saying one was walking down the side of H.D.Atha Road. If any of y'all are up that way, I'd appreciate it if you would look for them.



I wish you would have called me Jody, I was right there close at 9:00 this morning. My phones been acting crazy the last few days though and not ringing (goes straight to v.m.) so make sure and leave me a msg. if you get another lead on them. 
 We drove thru the area tonight around 10:00 to see if maybe just maybe one would be out roaming after dark, no luck. 
 Good thing is there still being spotted close to home so eventually somebody will catch them or they'll find there way home.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Sep 8, 2009)

Good news Jody. Hope the other two have showed up by now.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 8, 2009)

Hallelujah, Lil' Bit is home !!!!!!!!!!! I just found her walking in a ditch less than 1/4 mile from my house !!!!!!!! Still looking for De.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Sep 8, 2009)

Good news! only one to go!


----------



## zman (Sep 8, 2009)

great news. still got my fingers crossed for de


----------



## wildlands (Sep 8, 2009)

Great news Jody!


----------



## Beagle Boy (Sep 8, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Hallelujah, Lil' Bit is home !!!!!!!!!!! I just found her walking in a ditch less than 1/4 mile from my house !!!!!!!! Still looking for De.





She'll sleep good tonight.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 8, 2009)

Still praying for De, she's been gone a week today.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I sure hope Dee makes it home soon.....I was VERY happy to hear the news this morning when you called to tell me you had found lil bit!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 8, 2009)

*Rabbit Track Everywhere```````````````````````````````````````` `````````````>*

Jody, De is not that far away! 

Take some food and water too where you found, Lil-Bit and leave it there with your shirt, hat or anything with your body scent on it, there as well, check it  for a few days, I have had them to find this and stay there untill I came back for them, just a matter of time!

keep Looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Sep 8, 2009)

Awesome news Jody!....One more to go!


----------



## Nitro (Sep 8, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Hallelujah, Lil' Bit is home !!!!!!!!!!! I just found her walking in a ditch less than 1/4 mile from my house !!!!!!!! Still looking for De.



Prayers do get answered!!

I hope the last dog makes it home.


----------



## rabbit chaser (Sep 8, 2009)

good luck findin them you will find them


----------



## joe wiechec (Sep 8, 2009)

yup ... what D.R. said The old shirt trick. It works.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 8, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Hallelujah, Lil' Bit is home !!!!!!!!!!! I just found her walking in a ditch less than 1/4 mile from my house !!!!!!!! Still looking for De.



Great news! Hope De comes home soon!


----------



## redtick (Sep 9, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Still praying for De, she's been gone a week today.



Great news Jody I will keep praying that you find the last little runaway.


----------



## Hoyt man (Sep 14, 2009)

awesome news jody!!  I look on this thread everyday hopin to hear that you found em.  keep lookin, de will be around and home soon.  the power of prayer is an awesome thing.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 15, 2009)

Took my signs up today, never found De. I'm alright now though, I got my four seasoned hounds and my puppy is running well too. Thanks to my buddies who took the time to help me out while I was working, P&Y Finally and his daddy Ron, Ultramag and his daddy Jerry Sr. and my buddy David. I couldn't just leave work and go looking for dogs when I'd get a call on them, that meant alot to me.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Sep 15, 2009)

Jody, she may still show up you just never know. I can definitely relate my pack is like my extended family.


----------



## Hoyt man (Sep 17, 2009)

sorry to hear that de wasnt found.. why not keep up the flyers though? we'll keep prayin for her return jody


----------



## Hammer Creek (Sep 17, 2009)

have you check the animal shelter ?  we'll keep pray for you hope his return soon


----------

